# Get vaccinated or else, says President Macron



## mellowyellow (Jul 13, 2021)

PARIS, July 13 (Reuters) - Hundreds of thousands of people in France rushed to set up appointments to get vaccinated against the coronavirus after the president warned that the unvaccinated would face restrictions aimed at curbing the quick spread of the Delta variant.

Unveiling sweeping measures to combat a surge in infections, Emmanuel Macron said on Monday night that vaccination would not be compulsory for the general public for now but stressed that restrictions would focus on those who are not vaccinated.

*The president said health workers had to get vaccinated by Sept. 15 or face consequences.*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 13, 2021)

The equivalent of a school yard bully.

Well, I'd be going it alone, because all of his huffing and puffing will not, and cannot prevent people from enjoying the necessities of life, but that would be the day I would rollover and allow anyone to dictate to me what I will and will not do as far as medications and vaccinations go.

Shame on the hundreds of thousands that bought into the bully campaign.


----------



## tinytn (Jul 13, 2021)

i just hope to hell that never happens here in the USA!  And it may well be that many people will just up and leave France.... 
Plenty of other countries are not  as aggressive..!!


----------



## Keesha (Jul 13, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 173586
> PARIS, July 13 (Reuters) - Hundreds of thousands of people in France rushed to set up appointments to get vaccinated against the coronavirus after the president warned that the unvaccinated would face restrictions aimed at curbing the quick spread of the Delta variant.
> 
> Unveiling sweeping measures to combat a surge in infections, Emmanuel Macron said on Monday night that vaccination would not be compulsory for the general public for now but stressed that restrictions would focus on those who are not vaccinated.
> ...


This is already happening here in Canada. In order for me to visit my in laws I need to be vaccinated so I have an appointment tomorrow to get mine. I couldn’t have a small pox vaccine when I was a child for some unknown reason so I’ll really hoping everything goes ok.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 13, 2021)

tinytn said:


> i just hope to hell that never happens here in the USA!  And it may well be that many people will just up and leave France....
> Plenty of other countries are not  as aggressive..!!


It absolutely will.


----------



## chic (Jul 13, 2021)

Keesha said:


> This is already happening here in Canada. In order for me to visit my in laws I need to be vaccinated so I have an appointment tomorrow to get mine. I couldn’t have a small pox vaccine when I was a child for some unknown reason so I’ll really hoping everything goes ok.


Good luck @Keesha! Hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## chic (Jul 13, 2021)

Keesha said:


> It absolutely will.


No it won't. People in the U.S. have guns and use them.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2021)

Good for him!


----------



## chic (Jul 13, 2021)

tinytn said:


> i just hope to hell that never happens here in the USA!  And it may well be that many people will just up and leave France....
> Plenty of other countries are not  as aggressive..!!


I'd say Au Revoir.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 13, 2021)

chic said:


> Good luck @Keesha! Hope everything goes well for you.


Thank you. I hope so also. I don’t feel the least bit pressured from the government. My main reason for wanting it is for visiting family and friends. If I don’t have it, I can’t visit them but more importantly, I don’t want to put them at risk. (mother & father in law) They are in their late 70’s , early ‘80’s. 

I wish you the best also chic.
By the way, how’s your mom doing?


----------



## Keesha (Jul 13, 2021)

chic said:


> No it won't. People in the U.S. have guns and use them.


Yep. You’ll all kill each other.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jul 13, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 173586
> PARIS, July 13 (Reuters) - Hundreds of thousands of people in France rushed to set up appointments to get vaccinated against the coronavirus after the president warned that the unvaccinated would face restrictions aimed at curbing the quick spread of the Delta variant.
> 
> Unveiling sweeping measures to combat a surge in infections, Emmanuel Macron said on Monday night that vaccination would not be compulsory for the general public for now but stressed that restrictions would focus on those who are not vaccinated.
> ...


Now that is real leadership instead of permitting hoaxers and cowards to be facilitators of the many variants.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 13, 2021)

Just heard on news that Methodist Hospital here in Houston has 3 patients with the Delta variant right now. Scary stuff!!


----------



## Irwin (Jul 13, 2021)

Macron debutante!

I saw that written all over the place when I was in Paris a few years ago.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 13, 2021)

Keesha said:


> While I agree that there’s no need to shame other members, I think we need to learn to be tolerant and accepting of viewpoints that aren’t the same as ours. We aren’t all going to agree on all topics but  we can disagree respectfully  and still get along.
> 
> I think after what’s happened here recently, I think we should give Marg a break. She has a right to speak her mind even if she’s a moderator.
> 
> Come on Rosie. You don’t wanna do this!


I also have a right to not be shamed. Agree to disagree, that's all.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 13, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I also have a right to not be shamed. Agree to disagree, that's all.


Yes you certainly do. 
I will agree with that. 
Nobody needs to be shamed


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 13, 2021)

I'm glad I've had the first AZ jab, because we have 20 in ICU this morning (which includes 5 under 30) and some on ventilators for the first time and the 3 week lockdown is extended for another two weeks.  With this Delta stain, my second jab can't come soon enough.


----------



## chic (Jul 14, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Thank you. I hope so also. I don’t feel the least bit pressured from the government. My main reason for wanting it is for visiting family and friends. If I don’t have it, I can’t visit them but more importantly, I don’t want to put them at risk. (mother & father in law) They are in their late 70’s , early ‘80’s.
> 
> I wish you the best also chic.
> By the way, how’s your mom doing?


She's doing better but had some blood pressures problems, too high, the other day at the doctors. I think it's just the stress of the fire and everything going wrong lately. Hope U and hubs are OK too.


----------



## RnR (Jul 14, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> I'm glad I've had the first AZ jab, because we have 20 in ICU this morning (which includes 5 under 30) and some on ventilators for the first time and the 3 week lockdown is extended for another two weeks.  With this Delta stain, my second jab can't come soon enough.


Mine either Mellowyellow.


----------



## Mike (Jul 14, 2021)

Macron is fighting for his political life and most of the people
in France, according to reports don't like him or his attitude,
this edict could be the final nail in his "Political Coffin"!

Mike.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 14, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> I'm glad I've had the first AZ jab, because we have 20 in ICU this morning (which includes 5 under 30) and some on ventilators for the first time and the 3 week lockdown is extended for another two weeks.  With this Delta stain, my second jab can't come soon enough.


My SO got her second Moderna jab last week.  No side effects except for a sense of relief


----------



## chic (Jul 14, 2021)

Mike said:


> Macron is fighting for his political life and most of the people
> in France, according to reports don't like him or his attitude,
> this edict could be the final nail in his "Political Coffin"!
> 
> Mike.


I agree that most of this is driven by politics.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2021)

and then you have this ridiculous shameful situation... I'm actually appalled at this...

_A British couple have been turned away from travelling to see their son in Malta after they were unknowingly given an Indian-made version of the AstraZeneca vaccine.

Steve and Glenda Hardy, who received doses of the vaccine in March, were barred from flying by staff working for travel operator TUI at Manchester Airport on Friday. 

The retired couple, from Hull, were trying to visit their son, who they have not seen for over a year.

The European Medicines Agency does not yet recognise the vaccine which is made at the Serum Institute of India, even though it is just as effective as AstraZeneca doses made elsewhere.

As a result, it is not recognised by the EU's Digital Covid Certificate which allows those who are fully vaccinated to move through Europe without having to quarantine or undergo further testing. 

Some European nations have unilaterally pledged to accept the jab but Malta — one of a handful of countries on the Government's green list of travel destinations — has not agreed to admit visitors who have had it. 
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...aving-Indian-version-AstraZeneca-vaccine.html_


----------



## Irwin (Jul 14, 2021)

This was in the news today. A 24 year old George man was reluctant to get vaccinated because of all the fear mongering. While on vacation in Florida, he caught covid-19, had a serious respiratory failure, and needed a double lung transplant. He's been in the hospital for three months.

He was a vaper, which may have weakened his lungs, but was otherwise healthy.


----------



## win231 (Jul 14, 2021)

Irwin said:


> This was in the news today. A 24 year old George man was reluctant to get vaccinated because of all the fear mongering. While on vacation in Florida, he caught covid-19, had a serious respiratory failure, and needed a double lung transplant. He's been in the hospital for three months.
> 
> He was a vaper, which may have weakened his lungs, but was otherwise healthy.


No such thing as a healthy vaper.  Or a healthy smoker.


----------



## win231 (Jul 14, 2021)

That must be why there are crowds of people trying to sneak into France under cover of darkness.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 14, 2021)

tinytn said:


> *i just hope to hell that never happens here in the USA!  *And it may well be that many people will just up and leave France....
> Plenty of other countries are not  as aggressive..!!


It can't unless Congress bypasses some constitutional freedoms by using a "National Emergency" loophole. And that would have to be approved (or dismissed) by the Supreme Court, which could take months or even years.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jul 14, 2021)

win231 said:


> No such thing as a healthy vaper.  Or a healthy smoker.


Are you sure? Some smokers do live to 100.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jul 14, 2021)

Irwin said:


> This was in the news today. A 24 year old George man was reluctant to get vaccinated because of all the fear mongering. While on vacation in Florida, he caught covid-19, had a serious respiratory failure, and needed a double lung transplant. He's been in the hospital for three months.
> 
> He was a vaper, which may have weakened his lungs, but was otherwise healthy.


Oh well, there goes the myth that young people won't get seriously ill when infected.


----------



## win231 (Jul 14, 2021)

Funny how often no mention is made of any terrible health habits or preexisting illnesses when someone has serious complications from Covid & the article is written to convince everyone to get vaccinated.  I read three articles about the above-mentioned victim before I found one that mentioned his vaping habit.  _Vaping has already destroyed lungs in several young people._
People who smoke & vape or use alcohol or drugs excessively also die of the flu - not because they didn't get a flu shot, but because their destructive habits made it too difficult to recover due to their immune systems being overtaxed.
I've known several alcoholics who had eye surgeries before age 65 due to retinal detachments, retinopathy & other problems.  One was diabetic & after 2 failed eye surgeries, he committed suicide, rather than live blind.  Diabetes can damage eyes, but so can excessive drinking.  And the two, together can be the last straw.


----------



## win231 (Jul 14, 2021)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> Are you sure? Some smokers do live to 100.


    Yes, and there is a reason they're in the news; they're rare - much like that lady (Jeanne Louise Calment) who died at 122.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jul 15, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> *The equivalent of a school yard bully.*
> 
> Well, I'd be going it alone, because all of his huffing and puffing will not, and cannot prevent people from enjoying the necessities of life, but that would be the day I would rollover and allow anyone to dictate to me what I will and will not do as far as medications and vaccinations go.
> 
> Shame on the hundreds of thousands that bought into the bully campaign.


So if Macron is a bully, what do you call the PM of Greece?

"Vaccinations against COVID-19 will be mandatory in Greece for healthcare workers and nursing home staff as new infections in the country continue to rise, Prime Minister Kyriakos Mitsotakis said on Monday.

The measure for nursing home staff is effective immediately, while healthcare workers will have to be vaccinated starting Sept. 1, he said.

Mitsotakis also announced new restrictions to contain the spread of the virus, such as only allowing vaccinated customers indoors in bars, cinemas, theaters and other closed spaces."

Healthcare workers who refuse will be suspended and hospitals that violate the law will be fined Euro 50,000 ($59,000).

https://www.reuters.com/world/europ...ion-healthcare-workers-cases-rise-2021-07-12/


----------

